# British Model 3 Review



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

Good review, some flaws in their assessment like the all glass roof is on all variants of the car, not just premium.

I'm wondering how long they have the car to review tbh, some of the benefits of an EV are only apparent with longevity.


----------



## Gatornail (Apr 11, 2017)

Gunn said:


> Good review, some flaws in their assessment like the all glass roof is on all variants of the car, not just premium.
> 
> I'm wondering how long they have the car to review tbh, some of the benefits of an EV are only apparent with longevity.


I believe that all Model 3s will have the glass roof, from the Tesla website:

*Standard Interior* 
Manual seat and steering adjustment

Cloth seats and base trim

Basic audio

Standard maps and navigation

*Tinted glass roof with ultraviolet and infrared protection*

Auto dimming, power folding, heated side mirrors

Music and media over Bluetooth®

Custom driver profiles

Center console with storage and 4 USB ports


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

That's what I was meaning


----------



## Gatornail (Apr 11, 2017)

Well, oops 😬. I guess we’re saying the same things in different ways . Great minds and all that!


----------

